# Snakes? Anyone?



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok my friend just got a baby corn snake! Yikes! Does anyone actually like those things??


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to have a ball python and he was a total sweetheart and very low maintenance. Never had a corn snake though, sorry.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a bull snake...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My son also use to have a ball python! Scared me to death! Just was not into it at all. He use to bring it out holding it ewwwww! I dont know what it is about them but I just don't care for them at all! He took care of it for a long time but ended up giving it back to the place he got it because he was moving into a place when he was in college and gee dear old mom here wasn't about to clean the cage ~feed the snake ~and hold it like he did ewwwwww! sorry but they just make my skin crawl.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My sister has a 45# Burmese Python.....He scares me....his name is Mark as if he bites you that's what he leaves...a Mark


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I really wanted a Burmese Python when I went to buy a snake but they didn't have any so I got Eden, my bally instead 

But after several years, I decided I wasn't giving him the attention he deserved so I gave him to my friend who has other reptiles and loves on them all the time, so he's in a much more attentive home.


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

And that friend is me! Eden now loves cuddling with her new snake sister Terra, also a ball python. I also have my original bad boy ball, Charlie. He's a grumpy old man who is the pickiest eater ever. I guess he would be my original raw feeder lol! So yeah, there are three ball pythons in our house and I love them all


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I have two snakes, a ball python and a Kenyan sand boa. They're very low-maintenance pets and I was blessed with a ball python who eats frozen without fuss (well, usually without fuss...sometimes it takes a few tries, haha). Sahara, the ball python, is three years old and I just got the Kenyan sand boa in November (so s/he's less than a year old).

Sahara at age 1:




























Geez, I need updated snake pictures. This is the only picture of my boa, taken at the reptile expo:


----------

